# What do you that is unique?



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a student of people and I'm sure we can all learn something cool about each other from this exercise. Tell us about you!

Most people think I'm a prepper, but I would not call myself that. I enjoy growing my family's food, canning, bee keeping, hunting,fishing,distilling and trapping. I do these things more to pass on the self reliance that was taught to me by my Grandfather too my son. I love noodling big catfish, and have been arrested for it. I officiated my best friends wedding on an Alaskan trip. I'm a loner, wouldn't ever leave the ridge if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lets see... im a gearhead and appreciate anything with an engine. i like 4 wheelin. and i enjoy drawing from time to time. i LOVE dragons, and my dogs. i'm lazy and i know it. i dislike doing chores but since i live alone... i get to do them all! i have what i consider a good sense of morals. i am honest, trustworthy, and loyal to those that deserve it. after some harsh lessons i now know what i want out of life and im not gunna let other people effect the out come of MY life.  oh and im addicted to WoW (yes im a nerd!)


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> lets see... im a gearhead and appreciate anything with an engine. i like 4 wheelin. and i enjoy drawing from time to time. i LOVE dragons, and my dogs. i'm lazy and i know it. i dislike doing chores but since i live alone... i get to do them all! i have what i consider a good sense of morals. i am honest, trustworthy, and loyal to those that deserve it. after some harsh lessons i now know what i want out of life and im not gunna let other people effect the out come of MY life.  oh and im addicted to WoW (yes im a nerd!)


We should hang out and stuff, I likes 4 wheelin also!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love your canning, why would fishing be illegal? Did you like the noodle show they had on? Those people were crazy looked so fun and if you are like them you would be so fun to hang out with lol. So jealous of your kick ass canning and bee keeping skills. Seriously if only I was closer lol YOU GO LAUREN!!!!

Hmm I am a geek, nerd whatever you wanna call it and I don't care. Love cooking and baking. I love to can stuff (not on your level man baby steps) and buy and cook local and farm fresh whenever possible. I was the best man at my friends gay wedding. I have been to 3 countries to see 56 New Kids on The Block shows in my life starting when I was 10 in 1986. I do not care that I am a blockhead and have been made fun of being one since I was 13. BRING IT. I love to travel but when I am home, I am home and chilling. I like Bars not clubs. Love dirt bikes and riding quads and snow mobiles but I am broke and haven't had one of my own for a few years now  I am straightforward and tell it like it is and tend to ramble so Hash has a lot to read. lol no sah. I don't MEAN to ramble, its a problem I know I know...


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ames said:


> Love your canning, why would fishing be illegal? Did you like the noodle show they had on? Those people were crazy looked so fun and if you are like them you would be so fun to hang out with lol. So jealous of your kick ass canning and bee keeping skills. Seriously if only I was closer lol YOU GO LAUREN!!!!
> 
> Hmm I am a geek, nerd whatever you wanna call it and I don't care. Love cooking and baking. I love to can stuff (not on your level man baby steps) and buy and cook local and farm fresh whenever possible. I was the best man at my friends gay wedding. I have been to 3 countries to see 56 New Kids on The Block shows in my life starting when I was 10 in 1986. I do not care that I am a blockhead and have been made fun of being one since I was 13. BRING IT. I love to travel but when I am home, I am home and chilling. I like Bars not clubs. Love dirt bikes and riding quads and snow mobiles but I am broke and haven't had one of my own for a few years now  I am straightforward and tell it like it is and tend to ramble so Hash has a lot to read. lol no sah. I don't MEAN to ramble, its a problem I know I know...


Awesome! You won't catch me in a club. I like a good bar as well. New kids on the block............ I see so many more people canning and interested in local movements, I freakin love it. We have had so many young people ask us to show them that Al is thinking about teaching some free classes this summer and fall. You and I have some different opinions but have a lot of common ground as well. It's great! Exactly what makes the world go round.:woof:

Edit; Noodling/hand fishing is illegal in Mo. I don't understand it most people wont do it. It's possible to take too many big breeding fish. We have never taken more than we can eat. Please don't look at me as one of the folks on the noodling show!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

VENGER said:


> I had Sold my SOUL to SANTA.
> Has anyone else had a similar experience.


Dyslexia is a bitch :angeldevi


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to build and race DSM's (turbo eclipse/talons) I rode sport bikes (yamama r6) for 8 years, played softball my whole life. all around tomboy in high heels.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Cool, I never noticed this thread before!

I was a total tomboy too. Captain of the girls' ice hockey team, played for 8 years growing up. Fishing has been my favourite pastime since a few years old. First salmon fishing with my dad while growing up on the island, now trout and bass on the mainland lakes. I started horseback riding at six and when I moved away for college, I helped a lady break in previously feral horses on the First Nations res. I got into off roading/mudding when I got my Jeep... That one's still a work in progress as I ran out of money to work on my truck while I was in school. Then I moved in with my boyfriend and we ended up getting our two dogs. They've sort of become my new obsession.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

my whip, before it tried to kill me


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Missed this thread until now...Good idea Hash! 
I was actually raised by my Dad who is a drag racer, so I spent a good portion of my life at different drag strips/raceways. If I couldn't be with my dad for some reason I was with my aunt and uncle. My uncle was just a mechanic at the shop my dad owned, but man he loved animals and did his best to teach me everything he knew. I learned to love the reptiles and dogs at a very young age, and obviously still do. I don't spend nearly as much time at the drag races, but I still love to go as much as I can. A lot of it has to do with the fact that my pops doesn't race as much as he used to, as he has gotten a little older he has started to do more of the other things he loves instead like hunting, boating, and crabbing/fishing. I was always drug along on the hunting adventures growing up also, but for me it was more like camping and target practicing at camp while he went off to hunt. I still have a love for camping, and the hubby and I try to go as much as possible. We used to go riding a lot also, but now I just hike with the dogs while he goes off to ride his dirt bike. Most of the time I am just spending time with the dogs, and the husband when he isn't at work. I don't have many friends or family, but that's ok I still enjoy life


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Spoon pissed I just wrote a essay about all my past time and quirky stuff and lost it all when I submitted after fighting with my phone for half an hour it seems like. Ill try again on the pc tomorrow ugh!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Screw this phone eeeeerr4really.


----------

